# Stacking D-Aspartic Acid



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)

Lately, I've been tempted to buy some D-Aspartic Acid as it doesn't seem that expensive and looks to have some promising results. I just found this article on the net, which suggests that you need to stack it with an aromatase inhibitor in order to get the best results.

Here's the article, taken from http://ezinearticles.com/?The-Dangers-of-D-Aspartic-Acid---Boost-Your-Testosterone-Safely-With-This-Secret!&id=4632468

Don't use a D-Aspartic Acid supplement until you read this article, you could be actually doing more harm than good! D-Aspartic Acid is all the rage right now in sports supplements. it has the potential to boost testosterone via multiple pathways, but there is a hidden danger that ALL people need to know about when using this popular bodybuilding product. That danger is from increased estrogen production via aromatase.

D-Aspartic Acid and it's analogs D-Sodium-Asparate and N-Methyl-D-Aspartic Acid are becoming very popular with bodybuilders looking to boost their testosterone to the very highest levels. However this has a very ugly side effect that could potentially make this innocent supplement the devil in disguise. It works by increasing something called steroidogenic acute regulatory (StAR) protein, which is a critical enzyme in the production of testosterone. It is found in the testes and is a rate limiting step in the creation of testosterone. Increasing the activity of StAR is one of the main ways that DAA helps the body make more testosterone and it was shown in human studies that D-Aspartic Acid can give roughly a 30% increase in testosterone production! This is amazing for a completely natural product, but that boost in testosterone has one downside that may actually be making your situation worse! The good news is that if reversed, it could actually make the conversion to testosterone even higher and could boost your testosterone levels above 30%!

Aromatase is a nasty enzyme that is responsible for converting testosterone to estrogen in the body. It is what robs the bodybuilder of the robust effects of testosterone and changes the balance of your hormones. As we age, we produce even more aromatase and that is often why you see men getting fat, soft and flabby as they get older. Aromatase and it's end product estrogen are the enemy of any man wanting to keep that rock hard physique and feel his best! Unfortunately it seems that the "holy grail" of supplements D-Aspartic Acid may actually cause the body to produce more aromatase, which is something you definitely don't want! Making all of that extra testosterone isn't going to do you much good if a large part of it converts to estrogen in the body, so you want to stop that from happening! It has been shown in the literature that D-Aspartic Acid can increase testicular aromatase levels, making your testosterone to estrogen ratio sub par (1,2,3) which can certainly be an issue for the bodybuilder. Luckily, you can add in some very potent aromatase inhibitors that will stop the conversion of testosterone to estrogen by binding and locking up aromatase! You will want to use a combination of a competitive inhibitor of aromatase and a suicide inhibitor of aromatase to maximize the benefits of D-Aspartic Acid!

Two aromatase inhibitors are on the market that will do the job quite nicely and they are very potent. The combination of these should give you all the boost you need to really check the aromatase enzyme and keep estrogen levels down! That combined with a pure D-Aspartic Acid product will give you a solid one-two punch that will deliver results! The first ingredient is 2-Phenyl-Di-Benzyl-Benzopyran-4-One, which is a competitive inhibitor of aromatase that is in the same potency range as prescription drugs used by bodybuilders to reduce estrogen, like Arimidex®. 2-Phenyl-Di-Benzyl-Benzopyran-4-One has a very strong affinity for the aromatase enzyme, giving an almost drug like inhibition! This will work great with D-Aspartic Acid and it's analog N-Methyl-D-Aspartic Acid at reducing that testicular aromatase and increasing testosterone even further. The competitive inhibitor will benefit from a suicide inhibitor, which are getting harder to find these days! The only one really left on the market is 3-Beta-Hydroxy-Urs-12-En-28-Oic Acid, which is a fairly weak suicide inhibitor, but it is very effective in combination with the above mentioned 2-Phenyl-Di-Benzyl-Benzopyran-4-One! The combination of these two is a very good addition to any D-Aspartic Acid cycle and should always be used in my opinion.

One product on the market has both 2-Phenyl-Di-Benzyl-Benzopyran-4-One and 3-Beta-Hydroxy-Urs-12-En-28-Oic Acid in addition to Ginger extract which should also supercharge the effects of D-Aspartic Acid and that is Formadrol Extreme from LG Sciences (also called Forma-D on some web sites). Ginger increases conversion of cholesterol to testosterone as well, making it a natural stack with D-Aspartic Acid. So, Formadrol has it all when it comes to being stacked with D-Aspartic Acid and the only formula that I know of that has both aromatase inhibitors.

So, there you have it! D-Aspartic Acid is an exciting supplement that can certainly increase testosterone, but it should be stacked with aromatase inhibitors for maximal effects!

A couple of questions...

- Do you think that I should buy an aromatase inhibitor if I was to take DAA, or is this article just talking rubbish?

- If I do need to stack it, can anyone recommend any good products.

- Are there any better options other than DAA (prohormone, other supplement etc - don't want anything too hardcore as I'm worried about the sides)

Cheers, Mike.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh, I was under the impression you could use it alone and didn't need to worry about any sort of PCT etc... Interested to see what the answer is!


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

B

U

M

P


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Lean&Mean&Clean said:


> B
> 
> U
> 
> ...


hardcore bump

what exactly is it you want to know about DAA that hasnt been answered since its introduction?


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

m118 said:


> hardcore bump
> 
> what exactly is it you want to know about DAA that hasnt been answered since its introduction?


A couple of questions...

- Do you think that I should buy an aromatase inhibitor if I was to take DAA, or is this article just talking rubbish?

- If I do need to stack it, can anyone recommend any good products.

- Are there any better options other than DAA (prohormone, other supplement etc - don't want anything too hardcore as I'm worried about the sides)

quoted above


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Mate, from the studies I've looked at on DAA the exact rate of aromatization to estrogen isn't clear, but it looks like it does happen to a degree... and I'd expect this to be so, as anything that raises test is likely to also raise estrogen slightly too. Of equal potential negative to the armomatization is that DAA also is supposed to raise Prolactin levels

I started trialling DAA (on its own) back in March, but got injured and discontinued after three weeks... but at this point hadn't yet noticed any evidence either of increased test or of any aromatization problems. Bearing in mind though that we are only talking about a relatively small increase in test compared to using AAS, I wouldn't necessarily expect a huge problem from aromatization anyway though.

Am gonna try it agin when back from injury, and this time use the same dose but add an AI to see if there's any difference. I would expect an AI to increase the effectiveness of DAA, so my advice is using one is probably worth a try although not essential.


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

what about the designer DAA versions like TCF TestForce, anyone on this board tried them?

is it worth getting the Formadrol Extreme with DAA or one of the above versions?

basically DAA vs designers like Primordial Performance that claim their products are superior because.... they are all like that unless they sell the generic version


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

Lean&Mean&Clean said:


> - Do you think that I should buy an aromatase inhibitor if I was to take DAA, or is this article just talking rubbish?


The article is an advert for formadrol, written by LG Sciences. They realised the popularity of DAA and wrote that to try and convince people they should also buy their product.



Dtlv74 said:


> Mate, from the studies I've looked at on DAA the exact rate of aromatization to estrogen isn't clear, but it looks like it does happen to a degree... and I'd expect this to be so, as anything that raises test is likely to also raise estrogen slightly too.


AIs raise test but don't raise estrogen.



Lean&Mean&Clean said:


> what about the designer DAA versions like TCF TestForce, anyone on this board tried them?


Check out some of the TestForce 2 customer feedback.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

henryv said:


> AIs raise test but don't raise estrogen.


Can you just clarify... do AI's increase total test, or just free test? I was alluding to total test.


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

Dtlv74 said:


> Can you just clarify... do AI's increase total test, or just free test? I was alluding to total test.


Total test. Through a similar mechanism as SERMs do.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

henryv said:


> Total test. Through a similar mechanism as SERMs do.


Interesting, will go do some research. Thanks Henry :thumbup1:


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

Dtlv74 said:


> Interesting, will go do some research. Thanks Henry :thumbup1:


SERMs raise testosterone levels by acting as antagonists at the ER in the hypothalamus and pituitary, causing increased GnRH secretion, resulting in higher LH, FSH, which in turn leads to higher testosterone levels.

Aromatase inhibitors work in a similar way, they just reduce the amount of agonist ligands available (by reducing estrogen levels).


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20471178

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21706040

^ First couple of studies I could put my hands on to demonstrate an increase in test levels from an AI (in this case letro).


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

henryv said:


> SERMs raise testosterone levels by acting as antagonists at the ER in the hypothalamus and pituitary, causing increased GnRH secretion, resulting in higher LH, FSH, which in turn leads to higher testosterone levels.
> 
> Aromatase inhibitors work in a similar way, they just reduce the amount of agonist ligands available (by reducing estrogen levels).





henryv said:


> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20471178
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21706040
> 
> ^ First couple of studies I could put my hands on to demonstrate an increase in test levels from an AI (in this case letro).


Thanks for this, appreciated. The mode of effect you outline definitely makes sense... will link up anything interesting I find myself later on.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Dtlv, did you ever get back on DDA?

Interested in hearing some real life experience


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

dtlv said:


> Mate, from the studies I've looked at on DAA the exact rate of aromatization to estrogen isn't clear, but it looks like it does happen to a degree... and I'd expect this to be so, as anything that raises test is likely to also raise estrogen slightly too. Of equal potential negative to the armomatization is that DAA also is supposed to raise Prolactin levels
> 
> I started trialling DAA (on its own) back in March, but got injured and discontinued after three weeks... but at this point hadn't yet noticed any evidence either of increased test or of any aromatization problems. Bearing in mind though that we are only talking about a relatively small increase in test compared to using AAS, I wouldn't necessarily expect a huge problem from aromatization anyway though.
> 
> Am gonna try it agin when back from injury, and this time use the same dose but add an AI to see if there's any difference. I would expect an AI to increase the effectiveness of DAA, so my advice is using one is probably worth a try although not essential.


Did you get back on DAA? Did you get any decent outcome from trying an AI alongside?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Did you get back on DAA? Did you get any decent outcome from trying an AI alongside?


No, didn't get around to doing that in the end. Have been really minimal in supp's as of late and just trying to nail diet as I think that's the main thing - even for T levels.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

dtlv said:


> No, didn't get around to doing that in the end. Have been really minimal in supp's as of late and just trying to nail diet as I think that's the main thing - even for T levels.


Yes, I agree with that! What goes up must come down.

Cheers


----------

